

Raspberry Pi Tacho Projector Bike Fake? - Uchikoma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Nfk1-XMASrk#!

======
Uchikoma
I looked at that project and found it very cool.

Then I was confused, e.g. at 2:29 (and in some places before) the projection
against the car doesn't look right. Is it fake? Is it not projected to the
ground and I'm misunderstanding the project?

~~~
ColinWright
When looking from exactly behind a projector, the image will always look the
same, no matter what it's projected against. The 1st person view is from very
nearly behind the projector, so I would expect very little distortion, I would
expect it always to look like a circle with a number in it. From that point of
view, this looks totally reasonable.

~~~
Uchikoma
After some more thinking:

At 2:29 or 2:22 where it is projected to the bottom of a tire, the light
reflected seems evenly reflected, while it should not depend on the background
color (black) but on the angle it hits the tire. So I again tend towards this
being fake.

~~~
ColinWright
Doesn't look wrong to me, but I'm not an expert.

